# Franchi 48 al 20 gauge



## oops1

I'm looking for an autoloader for my wife/son and hoping to get some feed back on the Fracchi's. Pros and cons would be greatly appreciated.We looked at them this weekend along with the Benellis and Berttas.I just can't see paying that kind of money for a first shotgun. Thanks


----------



## rebel bruiser

Can't beat it, it's light, fast & dependable !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk

rebel bruiser said:


> Can't beat it, it's light, fast & dependable !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



This! I use mine to rabbit hunt with. I've beaten briars with it and it looks rough but that's what I bought it for!


----------



## Sam H

oops1 said:


> I'm looking for an autoloader for my wife/son and hoping to get some feed back on the Fracchi's. Pros and cons would be greatly appreciated.We looked at them this weekend along with the Benellis and Berttas.I just can't see paying that kind of money for a first shotgun. Thanks



While Franchi makes a fine gun...I believe it is inertia driven...I would definately consider the Beretta , gas operated...much softer shooting , not as much recoil for a lady and youngster....I have the Beretta Urika II 391 - 20ga and it is the softest shooting semi-auto I have ever handeled/shot!....BTW...either gun will last a lifetime w/proper care , when considering cost and have a higher resale , if you ever decide to trade.IMHO


----------



## oops1

Nothing negative to say about the forearm moving when it cycles or is that a different model?  I've read so many reviews I could be mixing guns. Thanks for. The responses.


----------



## gsppurist

I bought the exact gun for my wife which functions great.  The problem with mine, it is an older model and unloading is VERY difficult which they most likely overcame in newer models.  Most gun saavy people can't unload it without help.  

Also it ejects shells about 10-15 feet from me which you have to watch out for.

I can't shoot the thing worth a darn because of fit but it is truly light and very little recoil.


----------



## gtfisherman

What Sam H says is what I would say about this gun. I like them personally but I would say a Beretta is a softer gun. Or even an 1100 in 20.


----------



## chp.cheatham

*Franchi 48 AL*

I had a 20 GA. Short Stock and my 14 yo daughter could shoot it with no problem. This shotgun's action is modeled after the Browning A-5's recoil driven action. Very light with an aluminum receiver.


----------



## Beagle Stace

I will echo what many others have already said here. The Franchi is a long recoil operated gun just like the Browning A5 but that is the only direct comparison between the two. It is def. not just an aluminum receiver A5 by any means. I own several A5's and love them so a few yrs back I decided to try a Franchi AL48 in 28 gauge. It is no longer residing in my gun safe. Not to say it did not function and carry light because it did both. I just did not like the pogo type shuffle of the barrel recoiling on the aluminum frame Franchi as compared to the steel of an A5. Just personal preference but it seemed very pronounced on the Franchi and I don't even notice on an A5. Also the bolt release is on the left side of the receiver on the Franchi and unloading is a pain vs an A5. I guess if I never owned an A5 I would not notice. 

I would advise to shoot first if at all possible and compare to some that others have recommended. You may love the Franchi. Also try the Winchester SX3 in 20 gauge or Browning Silver in 20 gauge.


----------



## 28gage

I've been shooting quail with a Franchi Fenice 28ga for 4 years now and have nothing but good things to say.  It's so light (for an old man) and so fast to swing that I've put two O/U's away for good (well I have a turkey choke on my Beretta 20 that makes a sweet turkey gun).  But won't carry anything else when chasing quail.


----------



## huntchesies

I had a frachi for a short bit but got rid of it very quickly because I had sent it off to benelli three different times and when I got it back it still would never fully cycle.  I'd go with a berretta 20 if it was me.  That's what I looked at for my girlfriend.  Not much recoil there.  The benelli 20's have more recoil then the beretta's.  I've had both and have hunted with both.  The beretta is a better gun by far.


----------



## Killinstuff

I've had the franchi 48, Benelli super 90 and 1100 "special field" all in 20 ga and the 1100 was the best of them all. Hard to find the 1100 these days cause no one wants to sell them.  The 48 on the other hand, you'll see them for sale a lot.


----------



## Sam H

Beagle Stace said:


> I will echo what many others have already said here. The Franchi is a long recoil operated gun just like the Browning A5 but that is the only direct comparison between the two. It is def. not just an aluminum receiver A5 by any means. I own several A5's and love them so a few yrs back I decided to try a Franchi AL48 in 28 gauge. It is no longer residing in my gun safe. Not to say it did not function and carry light because it did both. I just did not like the pogo type shuffle of the barrel recoiling on the aluminum frame Franchi as compared to the steel of an A5. Just personal preference but it seemed very pronounced on the Franchi and I don't even notice on an A5. Also the bolt release is on the left side of the receiver on the Franchi and unloading is a pain vs an A5. I guess if I never owned an A5 I would not notice.
> 
> I would advise to shoot first if at all possible and compare to some that others have recommended. You may love the Franchi. Also try the Winchester SX3 in 20 gauge or Browning Silver in 20 gauge.




The Browning Silver Hunter 20ga is a gun I should have mentioned....Very good friend of mine bought one...After we both shot it , I was extremely impressed with the handling , fast pointing, soft recoil and reliable cycling of a variety of shells , from light target loads to heavy 3" pheasant loads....This gun is also gas operated , which in my opinon , contributes to the softer recoil....BTW...Is $200-$300 less than the Beretta....A serious contender if I was looking again , considering the cost savings!...For what its worth....Good Luck


----------



## oops1

Thanks for all the feedback. I think I'm going to make the drive out to Barrows and let them both handle as many as possible and go from there. Again thanks for responding.


----------



## Beagle Stace

I think you will be well served and time spent well by visiting Bo. Left a few dollars there myself but always treats me right. Best of luck.


----------



## steveus

Since you have Franchi on your mind, take a serious look at a Franchi 720, 20 ga.  Very light weight, gas operated, very light recoil. We love ours, no problems whatsoever.  Should be a good bit cheaper than Win Super X3, which we love also, but a bit pricey.

Steve


----------



## birddog52

too bad Franchi or Berrate doesn,t come out with a Semi auto 16 gauge


----------



## turtlebug

oops1 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. I think I'm going to make the drive out to Barrows and let them both handle as many as possible and go from there. Again thanks for responding.



Barrows has the 720 on sale for $619. I've been drooling over it for almost three years and when I saw on Gunbroker that they had them that cheap, I called and had Bill hold me one.

Just got home with it and couldn't be happier.  


The 720 is gas powered, doesn't have the Inertia drive. I did check out the 48 AL and wasn't at all impressed with the full inertia system. That floating barrel just freaked me out.  I THOUGHT about the new Affinity, they were reduced as well, but the Weather Coat of the 720 was calling my name. 

Bill had reserved the 28" for me but when I got there, I went with the 26", not sure how many he had left but it's a danged good deal for an awesome gun. 

Can't wait to put mine together and shoot it. Looking for a turkey choke so I can get it patterned and ready to go. 

I don't think you can go wrong with the 720, especially for that price.  

Let us know what you get.


----------



## oops1

Ttt...
I'm quite the procrastinator. ..3 weeks prior to our Kansas trip...finally went to barrows. She handled the franchi then the benelli montefeltro....1039 dollars later we decided on the benelli...my wife has MS and needed the lightest gun made..she can't shoot to save her life but the b was an awesome fit for her and Jr..he almost got rolled the first time he shot it...it came with the youth stock as well as the full size...again. ..thanks for all the feedback. ...I wanted them to get the $400 cheaper franchibbut it was just too heavy. Here's honey bunny with her new shotgun. ..Thanks again.


----------



## Sam H

That's JUST AWESome....I wish my wife had ANY intrest in hunting...You're a lucky man.....That Benelli is a fine shotgun , it should give you...Ahemmm "Her" years of service and great hunting!


----------



## oops1

Yea that's the idea...she'll use it Kansas then myself and little man will retain ownership. Unless she really enjoys hunting. We'll see.


----------

